# ZW and GU Wiring



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

What is the best way to protect the wiring/plugs on wingers when stored?

Thanks


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Thomas D said:


> What is the best way to protect the wiring/plugs on wingers when stored?
> 
> Thanks


 
Tom
I have velcro on some of them and rubber bands on others that I strap the plug end down to the frame with to keep them from getting broken when sliding them into the truck. It warks very well as long as I remember to do it and when I don't it does not take long before I have a plug get cut off.
I also put a good thick layer of electrical tape around the wires where they go into the fram to give them some added protection from getting frayed


----------



## bill barstow (Nov 14, 2003)

duct tape the plug and exposed wire to the frame...tape lasts a good amount of time

I think this is a design flaw and constant concern


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Good ideas.

Thanks


----------



## mildot1 (Feb 12, 2006)

Radio Shack sells a replacement.

6'long shielded cable with the male plug on it, about 5 bucks I think.

Have not torn one up since changing the old ones out.

Mildot


----------



## Matt Griffiths (Feb 3, 2004)

I have replaced the wires on all my Zingers with the radio shack wire that mildot1 refered to. It's radio shack part number 42-2434, the molded plugs are a lot more durable stock plugs.

I also zip tied a piece a tubing to the winger to hold the plug when not in use, keeps it out of harms way. See pic's


















Another problem with the Zinger is removing the 209 primers. I bent some wire in a "J" shape to eject them. Pic's


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Thanks for that I will have to check out the cable. The tube is a nice idea but I think I would just tear off the tube at some point.....


----------



## mildot1 (Feb 12, 2006)

I use a bungee to hold the recievers on while training and use the same bungee to slide the plug under for storage.

I really like the zip tie /tube idea, so what if you knock it off?? Cost you two nickle zip ties and a new piece of tube if you can't find the old one.

What is that compared to 5 bucks for a new cable and the hassle of replacement?

Let's keep the tips coming!

Mildot


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Dammmitt boy...thats genius !


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Another problem with the Zinger is removing the 209 primers. I bent some wire in a "J" shape to eject them. 

A small magnet will also pull them right out.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Momma just got home with my wires ! Now....My Zinger Wingers do not consistantly hit the primer.Really aggrivating not getting the shot.I'm talking brand new primers too.


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

I've had the same problem with primers not going off. Replacing the tubing helped mine be more consistant. 
Mark L.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

For those of you who have replaced the wiring, how big a headache is it? One of mine is showing definite wear where the wire goes into the male plug, so it may not be long for the world. From the looks of it, your wires are better than the original.

I don't have my winger in front of me, but it shouldn't be too tough to fish the wire up to where the transmitter is. How about making the connection down at the bottom? How tough is that? IIRC, it looks like access would be the biggest problem.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I have GU and I've re-wired them so the plug comes out in the top-middle underneath where the pouch hangs after firing. I think it protects the plug as well as gives me better sound. I found that hanging the TT release on the side in the factory location, made it hard to hear the beep when it was on the far side of the gun particularly at long distances and in strong wind. Now the sound projects out towards the direction of the throw. I also tried to use some wire with thicker insulation to act as some chafe protection. You can also use heat shrink tubing for similar protection.

I reversed the hinges on my GU wingers too. Helps them stack better and not hang up on equipment and each other.


----------



## Labs Will-Do (Jan 31, 2007)

Bought the 6' wiring from Radio Shack yesterday looks like much better deal with a coating around the two wire threads. The other problem I had in past were the connections between the servo pig tail and the wiring to receiver. I replaced with a flat plastic coated male/female connector (better protected & harder to seperate) which eliminated the shorting at this connection. I hope that this new wire will help as well. I really think that the little wire, connectors, and dangling plug used on the Zinger II's that I have are a design flaw that should be addressed by Zinger.


----------



## Dick Langford (Sep 7, 2008)

Brad B

What do you mean that you reversed the hinges. Please clarify. Thanks.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

As the GU come from the factory, the hinges fold downward. That is, the apex or part where they hinge, goes down towards the latch area if you're looking at it as it's set up to use. I take them off and swap sides and flip them over. This makes the hinge move upwards as you close the launcher. If you look at the launcher, there are two tabs that keep the arms that support the pouch from swinging past the frame. This mod allows the hinge to store between the two tabs that are welded onto the frame thus preventing them from hanging up on other wingers when I stack and slide them against each other. In other words, as they come from the factory, when you go to take them down and fold them up, the hinges tend to swing out to one side or the other. My little mod makes them fold alongside the frame automaticlly. If you have an e-mail PM it to me and I'll shoot a picture of it if that will help.
I'd post it on here but it's so cumbersome to do so, I'm too lazy!


----------



## Matt Griffiths (Feb 3, 2004)

DoubleHaul said:


> For those of you who have replaced the wiring, how big a headache is it? One of mine is showing definite wear where the wire goes into the male plug, so it may not be long for the world. From the looks of it, your wires are better than the original.
> 
> I don't have my winger in front of me, but it shouldn't be too tough to fish the wire up to where the transmitter is. How about making the connection down at the bottom? How tough is that? IIRC, it looks like access would be the biggest problem.


None of that fishing stuff! Connect the end of the new wire to the reciever end of the old wire and pull it through.


----------



## Matt Griffiths (Feb 3, 2004)

Jay Dufour said:


> Momma just got hoe with my wires ! Now....My Zinger Wingers do not consistantly hit the primer.Really aggrivating not getting the shot.I'm talking brand new primers too.


Most of the time when I don't get a shot it's because dirt has built up on the release arm, and in the groove slowing the arm down. The primer will have a mark / dent on it, but no bang. I carry a spay can of Panther Wiz (wd-40, break free, ect..) to clean the groove out and lube the pivot. Weak rubbers also can be a problem, but most of the time it’s a gummed up release arm.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Hey thanks ...I will do that....new rubbers or not it frequently will dent but not fire....so This should be the cure.Thanks again.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

If you want to stretch your budget, just trim the rubbers back and make them a little shorter. That makes them hit the primer a little harder and may make it a few more months before you have to replace the whole band.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

Thomas D said:


> What is the best way to protect the wiring/plugs on wingers when stored?
> 
> Thanks


Hey Tom,

here is the info on the Radio Shack wire I use for my GU wingers.

upper left corner : 42-2434

6-ft. (1.82m) Shielded
Audio Cable

white with purple packaging.

Its a pain in the neck to re-wire, but worth the work. Since I changed all (4) of mine over. They throw EVERY TIME !!!!

Chad


----------



## Kevin Hannah (Jan 6, 2003)

I haven't had any troubles with the wiring itself yet but had to change a couple plugs that got pinched between wingers in the truck. I went to radio shack and picked up some female plugs for a few buck and pop them onto the plugs on the winger before I put them in the trailer and have not had any other plug problems.

I like the tubing idea as well to protect the plug, never thought of that.

Kevin


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

I have not seen them yet, but 

*NEW– • Shielded Wiring Harness*
_NEW–_ • Frame Pre-drilled for Stake-Down Kit*
_NEW–_ • Steel Cable Lanyard & Safe-Pin

This just came out. I am interested in the shielded wiring harness idea. Anybody seen it yet?


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Hadn't seen that. Glad to see they are improving. Too bad those of us that jumped on the wagon early don't have some of those features. Lost one of the pins last week in fact.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

I have seen the steel cable lanyard and safe pin on a new ZW. The steel cable has a clear plastic coating as I recall.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Yea I think I'll do mine up like that with some fishing leader material. When I get some free time....if I can ever figure out what free time is these days !!!



Thomas D said:


> I have seen the steel cable lanyard and safe pin on a new ZW. The steel cable has a clear plastic coating as I recall.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Brad B said:


> Yea I think I'll do mine up like that with some fishing leader material. When I get some free time....if I can ever figure out what free time is these days !!!


 
Brad
Just call GU and get a few. I bet they will give you a great deal to replace the old ones. Probably easier and less time than to do it with fishing wire.
My understanding is that only the full size GU's have the above added featuers with the exception of the wireing harness protector which is on the SOG as well. I believe they will all be added to the SOG very soon as well.


----------



## Masley (Sep 27, 2007)

badbullgator said:


> I am interested in the shielded wiring harness idea. Anybody seen it yet?


My training partner got one of the new wiring harnesses a couple weeks ago - they look to be extemely more durable than the old ones. I ordered 4 of the new ones for my GU's


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

GU said the new wiring will work on ZW also.


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi Corey 

I ordered those new GU wire harnesses a few weeks ago,... sweet as sugar. Almost twice as thick. VERY NICE,...

The biggest thing for me in the past year or so was a discovery of a product called "dielectric grease". It's a grease that I weekly apply to that darn mono plug. I have always had a problem with the plug and corrosion, now that I apply the grease my plugs are shinny as new and work perfectly. Before that, when I had a no-fire it was always that darn plug.

The sharp fellow that invented the winger mate told me about it, the grease works like a charm.

See you next Sunday!


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

I like the looks of the new wire harness. I think I'll look into the Radio Shack one, quicker and easier to get. 
I have Zingers and have used them a ton over the last 8 years or so. Problem I have is the basket not sliding off the hook sometimes. It releases, fires the primer and all except the basket hangs up on the hook. Really sucks when it's out there 350 yards. Called Zinger and they want me to send it in to get it reworked. Well I just cant do without it for that long. It is obvious that they have had complaints for the same problem because they now have different eye bolts you can use, one has a roller. I use a Dremel to smooth off the end of the hook so the eye bolt will slide off. I have to do this quite often. I wasnt too happy with the way Zinger handled this problem but other than that I have been very happy with the wingers. I have literally launched thousands of ducks out of them and now that I have figured out how to fix the problems they work great.
Problem I have with Gunners up is that they just copied the Zingers almost exactly except for the release mechanisim. Just dont seem right to copy someone elses product, low ball the price and make money off of it.


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

badbullgator said:


> I have not seen them yet, but
> 
> *NEW– • Shielded Wiring Harness*
> _NEW–_ • Frame Pre-drilled for Stake-Down Kit*
> ...


I bought a couple of new GU's to add to my other 4. They have taken a piece of heavy woven nylon material about 4 inches wide, riveted it to the inside of the frame, then it wraps around the frame with velcro on both ends to hold the wire down to the frame. Works great!!


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

Steve Shaver said:


> I have Zingers and have used them a ton over the last 8 years or so. *Problem I have is the basket not sliding off the hook sometimes. It releases, fires the primer and all except the basket hangs up on the hook.* Really sucks when it's out there 350 yards. Called Zinger and they want me to send it in to get it reworked. Well I just cant do without it for that long. It is obvious that they have had complaints for the same problem because they now have different eye bolts you can use, one has a roller. I use a Dremel to smooth off the end of the hook so the eye bolt will slide off. I have to do this quite often. I wasnt too happy with the way Zinger handled this problem but other than that I have been very happy with the wingers. I have literally launched thousands of ducks out of them and now that I have figured out how to fix the problems they work great.
> Problem I have with Gunners up is that they just copied the Zingers almost exactly except for the release mechanisim. Just dont seem right to copy someone elses product, low ball the price and make money off of it.


Try the rolling release. This is now standard on all new Zinger Wingers. It allows the pin to roll instead of the hang ups described.
http://www.zingerwinger.com/xcart/product.php?productid=16433&cat=254&page=1

Joe


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Desire Dogs said:


> Try the rolling release. This is now standard on all new Zinger Wingers. It allows the pin to roll instead of the hang ups described.
> http://www.zingerwinger.com/xcart/product.php?productid=16433&cat=254&page=1
> 
> Joe


 


I'm sure it works fine. When I called Zinger there was no mention of this. They wanted to sell me a whole new release. Yes he was going to give me 25% off but still I was looking at $125. Like I said it is obvious that it was a known problem if they came up with optional eye bolts. I have been a long time supporter of Zingers over Gunnersup but this thing kinda made me mad and I'm not going to spend $20 plus shipping for a $2 part when 10 minutes every month or so with my Dremel will fix it


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Where do you get di-electric grease? I asked at Lowe's and got a blank stare.


----------



## to the point (Nov 29, 2008)

Electrical supply store will carry the grease.


----------

